
US Defense Secretary: Snowden Caused Tensions with Techies - ghosh
http://www.wired.com/2015/04/us-defense-secretary-snowden-caused-tensions-techies/
======
a3n
> US Defense Secretary: Snowden Caused Tensions With Techies

No. Egregious and unconstitutional surveillance, and lying ( _lying_!) to
Congress and the people, caused tension with "techies."

If you don't want something exposed, don't have something that could be
exposed.

